
Biostars – Bioinformatics Q&A Site - xvilka
https://www.biostars.org/
======
xvilka
It also comes with a book[1] and online course[2].

[1] [https://www.biostarhandbook.com/](https://www.biostarhandbook.com/)

[2]
[https://www.biostarhandbook.com/edu/course/4/](https://www.biostarhandbook.com/edu/course/4/)

